# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGA_1_20SD is released.LG E440,E440G and E445 added.

## mohamed73

New version - LGA flasher - unlocker v1.20SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG E440,E440G and E445.

----------

